# Adirondack Chair Plan



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone out there has a good source of plans - prefer free - for an adirondack chair. Can anyone share a PDF file for one? I don't mean to be cheap but it is always nice to get things that aren't expensive. Thanks for reading the post.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

This is the one I used a little over a year ago: http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/pdfs/advanced-project-adirondack-chair.pdf

The minwax site has some pretty decent plans.

There are also some other versions on this page: http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/outdoor/?WT.mc_id=OutdoorProjectsMarquee


----------



## Moosesman (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a nice plan for free and a nice site with lots of other builders pics http://www.buildeazy.com/fp_adirondackchair_std.html


----------



## Blukey (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's one that I like http://www.calredwood.org/pdf/Projects/Adirondack+Chair.pdf


----------



## romc101 (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.jakeschair.com/download.php


----------

